# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Would u have: Full hair (norwood 0) with acne, or Bald(Norwood 6) with perfect skin?

## FlightTL

I was wondering, because I've realized when my skin is clear, I feel more confident. I don't know which is more important to confidence though.



Would you rather rock a perfect full head of hair with a norwood 0 with a lot of acne/pimples/blackheads? Or would you be bald norwood 6 with perfect skin(flawless)?

----------


## reasonistian

Acne for sure. At least you can treat Acne.

----------


## Nos

Bald. Ever seen a person with stress induced acne?

----------


## Luca

Bald norwood 6 with perfect skin. I think, smile on shiny face would be enough to divert an attention from bald head rather than head full of hair with acne.

----------


## Sondra

Full hair off course  :Smile:

----------

